# Some more Basic HD Questions



## joetex (Mar 29, 2007)

I have been with Dish continuously since 1999. Have two receivers: a 301 and a 2800. I have one HD set and am thinking about upgrading to HD. I have two dishes and get satellites at 61.5, 110 and 119. I subscribe to AT 200. I would want to swap out the 301 or the 2800 for a new HD receiver obviously. What increase in my monthly charges would I see? Would I be eligible for HD for life? Would my other non HD sets still be able to view what I watch on my HD receiver? I am on paperless and auto pay and live on Long Island.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Both receivers will need to be switched out at some point. You may want a 222 and an EA dish for 61.5, 72 and 77. The sd tv can be run off tv2 output on the 222. HD for Life would free and not add to your bill. Only additional charge would be difference in charges going from two receivers to one dual tuner receiver.


----------



## joetex (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks!! Just trying to get a handle on expenses and look for the least costly option of keeping what I have while adding HD to one set.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

If you go with a 222, your bill will drop by $7 a mo. If you go with a 722, your bill will drop $1 mo ($6 DVR fee).


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm fairly sure that is the NYC DMA which would mean a switch to a EA dish and Mpeg4 receivers.


----------



## joetex (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone-the responses were really helpful. Always good to know that there is a place to go for advice from the experts!!


----------

